# primary feathers in one wing shorter than other, can they fly?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I found a pigeon three months ago with an injured wing. I have no experience with birds but could not leave it to die. I am an animal lover and have three cats. I placed her in a small cage and she is finally growing her primary feathers. They are still not as long as the ones in the other wing but she has become very restless and is constantly flapping her wings vigorously and I wonder if she is ready to fly. I worry that she might hurt her wings again as the cage is not very large but it is all I have. The growing primary are 2 inches short. So, can someone give me some advice?

Also, I notice that her poo is too watery, actually there is a a lot of water around her poo (not from the bowl of water) the last few weeks.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the feathers are just growing out. I'm not sure is she can fly, might want to give it a try though, maybe in a bigger cage if you have one? and for the poo, I have no idea because I've had the same problem for a while now. Usually only in babies though, but I still don't know why.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is good to flap wings as that is the way pigeons show energy and practice to fly.
A lot of water may be nothing, hot weather for example. Does he drink a lot?
Any other signs? You can try to let him inside the room to fly and see yourself.


----------

